# هل طرد ابليس من الجنه ولماذا



## yousef5 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام 

هل طرد ابليس من الجنه ولماذا ؟

تحياتي


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*لا طرد من سماء السماوات اللى احنا دلوقتى مؤمنين اننا هنورحها بعد القيامة العامة
ملكوت الله
 وكان اسمه الملاك لوثيفر وكان من طغمة رؤساء الملائكة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*السماوات فى المسيحية لها تقسيم روحانى 
سماء الطيور او السماء المنظورة لكل البشر
الفضاء الخارجى وهو ايضا يقع تحت المدرك
الفردوس وهو مكان انتظار الارواح البارة الى حين الدينونة واليه انتقل كل ارواح الذين رقدوا قبل المسيح وخلصهم المسيح من الهاوية
سماء السماوات اللى فيها عرش الله وملائكته ودا هو الملكوت
لم يدخله احد من البشر الى الان سوى شخص واحد يحمل الطبيعة البشرية هو شخص المسيح له كل المجد لما قيل فى نبوة فى العهد القديم افتحوا ايها الملوك ابوابكم وارتفعى ايتها الابواب الدهرية ليدخل ملك المجد 
ومن هذة السماء حيث عرش الله وملائكته سقط لوثيفر الملاك الذى تعدى على الذات الالهية واراد ان يكون فوق العلى *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> سلام





yousef5 قال:


> هل طرد ابليس من الجنه ولماذا ؟
> 
> تحياتي


 ابليس لُعِن قبل خلق الانسان اصلا
و قبل خلق الجنة


----------



## yousef5 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اسف لم اصغ السؤال جيدا 

اريد ان اعرف ما هي قصة الشيطان في المسيحيه


----------



## أَمَة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> اسف لم اصغ السؤال جيدا
> 
> اريد ان اعرف ما هي قصة الشيطان في المسيحيه


 
الشيطان كان ملاكا من رتبة "الكيروبيم" ومفردها "الكروب" وهم الذي يكونون في حضرة الرب، سمي في الكتاب المقدس بزهرة بنت الصبح من أجل جماله وبهائه، ولكنه تكبر على الله بسبب جماله وبهائه، فطرده الله من السماوات وجعله هائما على وجهه. ولكنه في النهاية سيدان شر دينونة.

اليك اقتباسان من الكتاب المقدس عن سقوطه: 

[q-bible] أشعيا 14
12 *كَيْفَ سَقَطْتِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَا زُهَرَةُ بِنْتَ الصُّبْحِ؟* كَيْفَ قُطِعْتَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ يَا قَاهِرَ الأُمَمِ؟ 
13 وَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ فِي قَلْبِكَ: *أَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ*. *أَرْفَعُ كُرْسِيِّي فَوْقَ كَوَاكِبِ اللَّهِ* وَأَجْلِسُ عَلَى جَبَلِ الاِجْتِمَاعِ فِي أَقَاصِي الشِّمَالِ. 
14 أَصْعَدُ فَوْقَ مُرْتَفَعَاتِ السَّحَابِ. *أَصِيرُ مِثْلَ الْعَلِيِّ*. 
15 *لَكِنَّكَ انْحَدَرْتَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ إِلَى أَسَافِلِ الْجُبِّ*. [/q-bible]


[q-bible] حزقيال 28
14 *أَنْتَ الْكَرُوبُ الْمُنْبَسِطُ الْمُظَلِّلُ. وَأَقَمْتُكَ. عَلَى جَبَلِ اللَّهِ الْمُقَدَّسِ* كُنْتَ. بَيْنَ حِجَارَةِ النَّارِ تَمَشَّيْتَ. 
15 أَنْتَ كَامِلٌ فِي طُرُقِكَ مِنْ يَوْمَ خُلِقْتَ حَتَّى وُجِدَ فِيكَ إِثْمٌ. 
17 *قَدِ ارْتَفَعَ قَلْبُكَ لِبَهْجَتِكَ*.* أَفْسَدْتَ حِكْمَتَكَ لأَجْلِ بَهَائِكَ*. *سَأَطْرَحُكَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ ...... *[/q-bible]

وسلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل ، يحفظ قلوبك وافكارك ، ويحررها لمعرفة مجد الله في يسوع المسيح​


----------



## yousef5 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> الشيطان كان ملاكا من رتبة "الكيروبيم" ومفردها "الكروب" وهم الذي يكونون في حضرة الرب، سمي في الكتاب المقدس بزهرة بنت الصبح من أجل جماله وبهائه، ولكنه تكبر على الله بسبب جماله وبهائه، فطرده الله من السماوات وجعله هائما على وجهه. ولكنه في النهاية سيدان شر دينونة.
> 
> اليك اقتباسان من الكتاب المقدس عن سقوطه:
> 
> ...




هل طرد قبل ادام او بعده وهل له علاقه بطرد ادام من الجنه


----------



## holiness (7 أكتوبر 2010)

طرد قبل ادم ..


----------



## My Rock (7 أكتوبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> هل طرد قبل ادام او بعده وهل له علاقه بطرد ادام من الجنه



شغل عقلك يا اخي
عندما نقول لك انه طُرد قبل الخليقة، فلماذا ترجع و تسأل قبل ام بعد آدم؟
ابليس طرد قبل خليقة آدم، و طرد آدم لا علاقة بطرد ابليس.


----------



## أَمَة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> هل طرد قبل ادام او بعده وهل له علاقه بطرد ادام من الجنه


 
الشيطان من* حسده* لرؤية الإنسان _آدم وحواء_ متمتعان في حضرة الرب، *إحتال* عليه* وكذَّب كلام الرب* الذي أوصى به آدم بأن لا يأكلم من شجرة معرفة الخير الشر *لكي يوقع* به ويأكل ويطرد من أمام الرب كما طُرد هو قبلا.

هذه هي علاقة الشيطان بطرد آدم.

هل وصلت الفكرة؟


----------



## yousef5 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

طب كيف طرد قبل ادام وكيف انه احتال علي ادام لياكل من شجرة المعرفه ؟

كيف وسوس لادم او لحوا وهو مطرود من قبلهم


----------



## أَمَة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> طب كيف طرد قبل ادام وكيف انه احتال علي ادام لياكل من شجرة المعرفه ؟
> 
> كيف وسوس لادم او لحوا وهو مطرود من قبلهم


 

يا *يوسف* 

هل أنت فعلا تقرأ الردود؟

قلنا أن آدم طرد من السماوات وليس من الجنة. 
الجنة مكان أرضي وليس سماوي... *هل فهمتي هذه النقطة؟*

قلت في ردي  #*7* :  *فطرده الله من السماوات وجعله هائما على وجهه*

معنى هذا الكلام أن الشيطان هائم على وجه هذه الأرض، فهو روح وليس له جسد مادي يمنعه من التواجد في الأمكنة، ولذلك هو يرى ويسمع ولكنه لا يعلم المستقبل.

أرجوك اقرأ مرة ثانية وثالثة جميع الردود وخصوصا الإقتباسات من الكتاب المقدس في مشاركتي هذه #*7*


----------



## أَمَة (7 أكتوبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> تمام اختي امه
> 
> انا طبعا بقرا الردود بس لكني لم اعلم ان الجنه مكان ارضي
> 
> ياريت توضيح اكثر كيف ان الجنه اللي طرد منها ادام مكان ارضي


 

حاضر يا *يوسف*

بس عشان منخالفش قوانين القسم بتشتيت الموضوع 
فتحت لك موصوعا جديدا بسؤالك، لكي ارد عليك.
واليك الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152834


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

yousef5 قال:


> طب كيف طرد قبل ادام وكيف انه احتال علي ادام لياكل من شجرة المعرفه ؟
> 
> كيف وسوس لادم او لحوا وهو مطرود من قبلهم



الشيطان مطرود من السماوات
آدم موجود على الارض​


----------

